# Sharing Baby P Progress



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

First Week


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

2nd week


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

3rd week


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

4th week


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

5th week


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

6th week, today


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

today


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

today


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

today


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

damn looking good man, nice and red. What you feading? brine shrimp beef heart, krill, catfish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's pretty impressive - nice growth on them: they look good









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

They eat feeders, krill, beefheart, scallops, shrimp, spectrum pellets, chicken, catfish, ghost shrimp, brine shrimp, occassionally some veggies, flakes. I really try to alter there diet a lot so they will accept a wide variety of food. Their favorite is shimp. They love it!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they look gorgious and they have grown at an amazing rate for you. good job raising those guys up thus far.

Joe


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks Joe, I do put a lot of time into them feed all the time, clean tank, etc..







I will be sad when I have to get rid of half of them.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why would you have to get rid of them


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Amazing growth on those badboys


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

> why would you have to get rid of them


cause i have 8 in a 55g


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice time line of there progress


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pictures of the progression. Looks like you are doing a good job.



> cause i have 8 in a 55g


Better start mowing lawns and stepping on tin cans to save up for that 200 gal tank.


----------



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

How big are those babies after only a month and a half? Looks like they grew up pretty fast.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Great photos on the progression and growth of your fish! They look awesome! Did all of them make it?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

awesome
i wish they would stay that small and you calud have like 50 of them hehehe


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice fish







When I saw the first picture I was like Whats wrong with this guy..those are silver dollars.. But then at the 5th week they are obviouly piranhas. Im not too much of a piranha expert...


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Update 5/4/04
They are really starting to color on their bellies!!!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

another/bad pic but great color


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

the two small ones chillin.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx for posting this. i was starting to wonder when my lil 2" red belly was going to start to show some red on his belly


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Great update shots once again. they are still growing nicely for you, and they have colored up excellently. Too bad you have to get rid of half of them, do you have any favorites thus far???

Joe


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

update on progress...... today


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

another


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

two more


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

last one...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice baby p's i wished mines look like them when they were babies.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How are all eight doing in there?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how big are they now, look to be 3-4"


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I love watching baby ps grow


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

they look good


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what do you mean? i thought it was pretty obvious by the first week they were reds. nice updates! good luck with them.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Nice fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all baby red bellys look like that. there are many diffrences between silver dollors and p's, even when they are young......


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

> How are all eight doing in there?


They are doing fine, I wish I can keep them all but I know as they grow they will become more aggressive.



> how big are they now, look to be 3-4"


I guess they range between 2-4 inches, they grow like weeds








The smaller ones are the more aggressive ones.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Thats awesome! I had 8 baby reds in a 55 gallon for about 7 months. I ended up with 5 (1 got sucked up in my powerhead and 2 got eaten by the others). If you can keep them well feed that is awesome. Watch the bioload with 8 reds in 55 and the constant feeding it gets hard to keep the tank clean when they get around the 5-6 inch range! Good luck man and hopefully you'll be able to get a bigger tank and keep them all! Sweet looking fish


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks man, I really do want to keep them all, I think they have become a p family


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam there red is really coming out


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looking good, they have really nice color on them


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

My weekly update 05/23/04


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

......


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

last one...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Those guys are looking great


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

its amazing how fast they grow


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us updated they grew fast!

They have great color


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

o you still have all 8?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

still have all 8 :rock:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

update 06/06/04


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

another


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

nice chunk missing


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

last one...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow they are really really coloring up for you as they mature. keep on posting updates.

Joe


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

very very nice. You are doing one hell of a job


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey you sure rollin man. gotta love that color and physical morphology. what have you been feeding them?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

> very very nice. You are doing one hell of a job


Thanks



> hey you sure rollin man. gotta love that color and physical morphology. what have you been feeding them?


Mainly feeders, as this has tamed some of there aggression, but usually shrimp.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What size are they now? Can you get a full tank shot?? I would love to see that


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Those first pictures remind me of when I first got my little terrors. Good looking fish.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Awesome P's you have 8jaws , i think mine are the same age









Greetzz stingray


----------



## Vep (May 19, 2004)

Great pics, nice color









Keep on posting
















Greetz Vep


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful progress







Keep it up.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

thats a real nice color


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

love ur p's man...once i set up my new 75 ima get a couple!

u inspired me


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

thats looks sweet... i cant wait to get a 125 setup


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

full tank shot


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

they look like super reds. they are beauties.


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Holy sh*t its been a while since I last posted, well heres an update.









All on July 5th, there alot.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

......


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sweet those guys are really grown


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

last one....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

There ya go, I'll try not be so f*cking fat and lazy and post more often on their progress.


----------



## Vep (May 19, 2004)

Great progress!







Nice color









Greetz


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Are those super reds?


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

wow shizz,
nice colors


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

> Are those super reds?


Nope they are your 5.99 specials. I know of people owning supers that arent as red


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

update on P's


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

...


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

,,,


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

last one


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn, those are what I call REDS! Great job.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Nice color on those P's man! Good job!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

wow those are red!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

excellent red coloring and overall look
perfect reds


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

How big are they now?


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks









I guess they are around 4-5 inches.

5 of them have to go soon, the 55g is getting seriously crowded although they seem comfortable


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

8Jaws said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many in it?


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

nice ps what are you feeding them.


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

8Jaws said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea you should sell some considering one got bitten already! Maybe try selling 3(Maybe you'll get a good price for them since they look really nice) then upgrade to 100gal with the money!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

There are 8 in there. Anybody in the DC Metro area interested in some P's???


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

new upate on P's...


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow....Beautiful color


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

.....


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

scared shitless....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Wow very colorful!
How many u got, and what size of tank?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice man, nice color to


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Really great job man! Keep it up!


----------

